# Structural design issue



## [email protected] (24 Aug 2017)

Hi Ive been asked to make a floating shelf from 18mm plywood. If you can imaging 2 x 90 degree 's' shapes on top of each other with no supporting rod in the spaces, if that makes sense, so no supports for the overhangs. No back panel either.
Its being mounted on a plastered brick wall. No fixings can be seen. Floating is the plan.
Each shelf of the 4 shelves will be approx 300/300 the whole height is approx 950mm
Has anyone had any experience of making something like this who can pass on tips.
Many thanks


----------



## ScottGoddard (24 Aug 2017)

What sort of weight will it have to hold? I would drill slot key holes (think thats what they are called), you can then hang them on some long raw bolted screws. 

something like this

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5TXVzlAuzw


----------



## ColeyS1 (25 Aug 2017)

A sketch would help tbh

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stanleymonkey (25 Aug 2017)

Have you looked at any the available brackets for floating shelves?

Martin


----------

